# Egg crate supplier in manchester



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

*JUST TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THERE IS AN EGGCRATE SUPPLIER BASED IN MANCHESTER VERY NICE LADY CALLED CAROLE, THERE IS A PHONE NUMBER ON HER EBAY PAGE:

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

OOOOH nice timing @ need some.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't use egg crate, it's fragile and hard to cut. Pond filter grid is easier to use etc. 

Oh, and what's with the caps? You know that's shouting right? lol

Ade


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

"Egg-crate" No idea where the word actually originated, or what it means to different people.

All i do know is that the white "Egg-crate" beloved in the reef-keeping hobby is bloody expensive and brittle to work with. I think it's actually just something borrowed from the shop-lighting trade, though i could be wrong as usual. It has built up a reputation for being inert and not releasing "bad stuff" through years of "expert use" so now HAS to be the choice for any responsible keeper of corals .

No idea about the truth of any of it 

The stuff being advertised in this link looks more like Ade's pond filter grill. Different plastic, different set of unknowns. Like the price though 

It's not the "egg-crate" reefers talk about though.


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

just to let people know this 'eggcrate' as far as i am aware is designed for ponds ,i have used it for small and large vivs , it is strong as i use a big saw to cut it and have had no problems so far - and the price is good.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I just had a look, it's very similar to the stuff I use. I cut it with a PVC saw or a hacksaw, goes through like a hot knife through butter, and is much stronger than traditional egg crate.

It's actually in smaller sizes than the stuff I use though. The ones I buy are 68cm x 40cm, so slightly larger. I also pay a whole 9p less per grid.  FILTER GRID EGG CRATE KOI/FISH TANK/POND/MARINE S | eBay

Real 'egg crate' is as Sandsifter says actually light diffusor, and is very brittle and hard to cut. I used it in one viv before I started using the filter grid, it's not as easy to work with at all, and the pond filter grid is just as inert.

Ade


----------

